# AVET SX and Custom 12 foot Rod



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Starting the process of selling some Of my rod and reel collection. 

Gold AVET SX 5.0. Static magged and bearings have TG’s Rocket Fuel Liquid Grease. Currently/recently respooled with 200 yards Suffix Tritanium Plus 17 pound mono over 20 pound PowerPro. Reel is in fantastic condition as I am meticulous about care are and use. 

Rod is the 12 foot old model heaviest (rated 4 to 10 oz) Tica Blank ( the Loomis 1448 copy) which I completely stripped and re-built: Black Fuji Alconites, gold Fuji deluxe reel seat, cork tape grips. Rod is wrapped with metallic copper, metallic gold, and black nylon wraps. Rod will absolutely gun 5 to 6 ounces and bait. Combo would also make an awesome anchor rods set up for pin rigging.

Will sell together or separate. $150 for the Reel and $100 for the rod.

Scott Hunt

Will sell together or separate.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Forgot a few details: 31 inches from end of butt to reel seat hood (butt end). I live in the Zebulun, North Carolina area, and work in the Raleigh area. A few more photos:


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Price Drop: $200 For rod and reel together.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

*Last price drop*

Price drop one last time:

$190 for rod and reel together
$140 for reel only
$50 for rod only


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

I might be interested in the rod, you headed toward Nags Head any time soon?


----------



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

If Hikes run doesn't take the rod I will.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Hikes,

I dont go down that way much at all, sorry. 

Finfish, 

Glad to meet you this week. I work in North Raleigh area and have a somewhat flexible schedule.

Scott


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Finfish, I just sent you a PM


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I will be more than happy to pick it up for Hikes Run...... I put him on the rod and told him he should buy it


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Rod SOLD.

Please remove/delete post.

Thanks!


----------



## andyfjr (Jan 7, 2016)

Scooter, is the reel still avail?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Rod and reel sold weeks ago...please remove post.


----------

